# Want Ohio deer info



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Have friends who pay big lease money and have to apply for draw to hunt Illinois, I like the idea of over the counter small fee like Ohio. Research tells me Licking county is the big buck area. I would appreciate any responses that would point me in the right direction for some tips on some the public areas down there not just mentioned but anywhere in Ohio.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

southeast ohio, athens area...basically the foot hills of the smokey mountains...if you can muster the engery to get over the first couple hills you should avoid most hunters....the chilicothe area is also great for big bucks and does are commonly larger than michigan...i hunt private in both areas, but have seen great bucks come off of state land...


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bowhunters are really moving into SE Ohio. Ohio has about the same number of bowhunters than Michigan. Gun season is crazy down there also. Not a lot of crops south of Chilicothe but lots of hardwoods. I've hunted Coschocton also, lots of crops but bowhunters have really moved in the last 5 years. I've seen plates from Maine, Florida, Alabama, Arkansas etc...Still better deer than here in Michigan. Good luck.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

The bow hunters have really flocked to Ohio in the past couple of years thanks to all the magazines that have beat that state to death. It gets very, very crowded in a lot of the state but if you can find an area without people then you should be OK...or even go before or after the usual 10 - 14 day time when everyone one else does.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...eAreaMapsLandingPage/tabid/19694/Default.aspx
The link above will get you started and info on all the wild life areas open to the public. Once you get an idea and arm your self with maps head on down and do some scouting. Look for hunter sign instead of deer sign. and go where you see little hunter sign if thats possible and you might see some deer. I did that last year and i had a great time, saw lots of deer and had a small section to myself.
Good luck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

See page 4 (deer kill stats) and page 33 (trophy kill stats).
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/PDF/2010huntregs.pdf
If you want more detailed information you can always purchase a copy of the Buckeye Big Buck Club record book. It's a wealth of information for a stats kind of guy.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

hunted se ohio last year,and as a group did well. Six guys, four days of hunting and two of scouting, saw over 40 bucks,killed an 8, a 9, and a 10. Get a plate book and go where others wont, stay away from state wildlife areas thier like opening of gun season here. look at national forest land. good luck


----------

